# My latest pipe



## Twig Man (Sep 18, 2012)

This is deer antler pipe I made cant wait to try her out


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2012)

I love this forum. Too many reasons to cite.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 18, 2012)

That is some seriously nice work. One question though. How will the antler hold up to the smoldering tobacco. Just curious.


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 18, 2012)

Kembo I am not sure about how it will hold up. I would think it would be as sturdy as wood. I know the pipe I maade with the turkey wingbone is holding up well I smoke it every evening. It smokes wonderfully. I have to thank Lonestar for coaching me along the way. For any of you that smoke a pipe try boswells northwoods, it taste wonderful and reminds me of a cool night sitting by a campfire.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 18, 2012)

The creativity of our members never ceases to amaze me! Very cool.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2012)

Bones for pipes? Hmmm...


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 18, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Bones for pipes? Hmmm...



Doc you could call it the synthes pipe LOL


----------



## JimH (Sep 19, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> This is deer antler pipe I made cant wait to try her out



Hello! First thats a very nice pipe.I have made a few myself out of cherry,apple,corncobb,and I am working on one now out of brierwood.
I was wondering since antler smells so bad when working with it do you think you might have to deal with that when using the pipe??
Thanks!


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 19, 2012)

JimH said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > This is deer antler pipe I made cant wait to try her out
> ...



I smoked it and it smoked great. I dont know how it will hold up but for now its fine.


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 19, 2012)

She works good


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty cool pipe !
I've created a monster


----------

